# Friends Rig - 85k



## Mainak23 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi guys my friend wanna buy a new rig for himself...so i am creating this thread here ...

 1.   Q: What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
       Ans:- i)Watching HD movies ii)playing games [BF3, COD, Metro ,AC] iii) Video Editing

 2.   Q: What is your overall budget?
        Ans:- 85k ..Cant Extend more..

 3.   Q: Planning to overclock?
        Ans:- Not now..

 4.   Q:  Which Operating System are you planning to use?
        Ans:- Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit

 5.   Q: How much hard drive space is needed?
        Ans:- 1 TB

 6.   Q. Do you want to buy a monitor?
        Ans:- LED or IPS 23" or 24" 1920X1080p

 7.   Q: Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
        Ans:- Nothing


 8.   Q: When are you planning to buy the system?
        Ans:- in 1-2 weeks

 9.   Q: Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
        Ans:- No & will be done by an asembler


 10.  Q: Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?   
        Ans:- Malda, West Bengal. But will be buying From Kolkata.. Not from any online shops

 11.  Q: Anything else which you would like to say?
        Ans:- He don't wanna buy any SSD now..My question Is Core i7 3770 is better with HD 7850 or Core i5 3570 is better with GTX 660 Ti or HD 7950 3 GB AND the Tx 650 v2 power supply is enough for 7950 and 660 ti?..help him out..and i want to know about amd processor FX 8350 for my rig ..thanks


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 23, 2012)

Get i5 3570 + HD 7950
Will last longer 
If you are going for high end audio u might wanna get a sound card like Asus Xonar DX [DX] - Rs.4,575.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India or ASUS XONAR ESSENCE STX AUDIOPHILE SOUNDCARD [STX] - Rs.7,995.00 : Pristine Note, Shop audio, headphones, amplifier, DAC, hifi, mp3, audiophile products online store India


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 23, 2012)

don't know he can afford sound card now..


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 23, 2012)

Or use this rig 

Intel Core i5 3450 -11500
Gigabyte H77D3H - Rs 6500
Gskill 8GB RAM F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL- Rs 2750
GPU - GTX 670 amp edition ~ 28600
HDD - WD Caviar Blue 1TB - Rs 4300
SMPS - Corsair CX600V2 - Rs 3750
Cabinet - Corsair 400R - Rs 4800
OPD - Samsung SH-S 223F - Rs 975
Monitor - Dell ST2240L (LED 1920x1080 IPS) - Rs 9000
SPEAKERS:- Logitec Z623 or SWANS M10 Rs- 8000/-
CPU Cooler - Corsair EVO 212: Rs. 2000/-

Although the mobo wont be able to get the best out of those speakers


----------



## panwala95 (Dec 23, 2012)

i5-3450-11k
MSI Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt Motherboard-13.5k
corsair value ram -2x4gb-2k
seagate barracuda 1tb-4.2k
zotac gtx 670-28.7k83.9k
corsair cx 500v2-3k
cm elite 430-3.2k
asus dvd writer-1.1k
benq g2220-8.2k
Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2200 2.1 Desktop Speakers-5.5k
cm hyper 412-3.5k
total-83.9k
i selected that mobo just 'cause of thunderbolt


----------



## Myth (Dec 23, 2012)

How come your questionnaire in the first post doesnt match this one -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 23, 2012)

Myth said:


> How come your questionnaire in the first post doesnt match this one -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



I wondered about the same
I thought sum1 made a new one


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 23, 2012)

sorry..i copy-paste from another forum..changing it now..

Changed 



Myth said:


> How come your questionnaire in the first post doesnt match this one -> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



is that PSU is enough for Gtx 670 ? amd can you kindly suggest an AMD rig too mate..thanks..



CarlonSamuels said:


> Or use this rig
> 
> Intel Core i5 3450 -11500
> Gigabyte H77D3H - Rs 6500
> ...



aren't Z77 board work best with those unlocked k versions?



panwala95 said:


> i5-3450-11k
> MSI Z77A-G45 Thunderbolt Motherboard-13.5k
> corsair value ram -2x4gb-2k
> seagate barracuda 1tb-4.2k
> ...


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 23, 2012)

Intel i5 3570 - Rs 13500
Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 7300
Ram - G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3000
HDD - WD Blue 1TB - Rs 4300
*GPU - Sapphire HD 7970OC  - 28500* (Vedant)
Cabinet - Corsair 400R - Rs 4800
PSU - Corsair TX 650V2UK - Rs 5650
Monitor - AOC LED 23" I 2353 (IPS) - Rs 11500 aprx
Speakers - Swan m10 - Rs 8000

Total - Rs 86550/-

Get the Rig from Vedant, the whole Rig if you purchase from them, might come even cheaper.Do bargain.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks mate but he will need UPS too..800va UPS cant handle that rig i suppose? and is that GIGABYTE motherboard can utilize full potential of that Sapphire HD 7970OC??



The Incinerator said:


> Intel i5 3570 - Rs 13500
> Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H - Rs 7300
> Ram - G.Skill RipjawsX(1600MHz)(F3-12800CL9S) 4GB*2 - Rs 3000
> HDD - WD Blue 1TB - Rs 4300
> ...


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 23, 2012)

Processor   	  Intel i5 3570k	                                14300
Motherboard	  Asus Maximus V Gene 	                14350
CPU Cooler	          Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo	        2200
RAM	                  G Skill RipjawsX 2x4Gb	                3350
Hard Drive	          Western Digital Caviar Black 1Tb	6100
Graphics Card	  Sapphire HD 7950 OC	                22500
Monitor	          BenQ GL2250HM	                        8500
Power Supply	  Corsair Tx 650 V2	                        5400
Cabinet	          Corsair 400R	                                4700
Optical Drive	  ASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA  	        1000
KB	                  Logitech K200	                                400
Mouse	          Logitech G400	                                1600
MP	                  Razer Goliathus Fragged Control	600
	TOTAL	85000


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

800VA UPS can handle the rig as the Intel Processors and HD 7000 series is very much power efficient. He will have enough time to save his works and shutdown the PC if a power cut occurs. The configuration given by Incinerator is pretty balanced and serve your need perfectly. You can also opt for Corsair GS600 for the configuration which will save you some money. Also I recommend you to get a basic aftermarket cooler with Intel Processors even you're not overclocking. The stock Intel Coolers are very bad and can't provide proper cooling in full CPU load. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo @ 1.4K is a very good choice.

If you make your purchase from Vedant Computer Kolkata, do mention in the shop that you're from ThinkDigit forum. They're well aware of our Forum and might offer attractive deals for the whole rig of yours.

@Incinerator, any Online shops where I can find WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD? Most of the sites have only WD Green 1 TB Model.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks i got it ..yes i want to buy from vedant..will mention that..buy can any1 kindly suggest an AMD rig too..thanks..



Cilus said:


> 800VA UPS can handle the rig as the Intel Processors and HD 7000 series is very much power efficient. He will have enough time to save his works and shutdown the PC if a power cut occurs. The configuration given by Incinerator is pretty balanced and serve your need perfectly. You can also opt for Corsair GS600 for the configuration which will save you some money. Also I recommend you to get a basic aftermarket cooler with Intel Processors even you're not overclocking. The stock Intel Coolers are very bad and can't provide proper cooling in full CPU load. Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo @ 1.4K is a very good choice.
> 
> If you make your purchase from Vedant Computer Kolkata, do mention in the shop that you're from ThinkDigit forum. They're well aware of our Forum and might offer attractive deals for the whole rig of yours.
> 
> @Incinerator, any Online shops where I can find WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD? Most of the sites have only WD Green 1 TB Model.





Cilus said:


> @Incinerator, any Online shops where I can find WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD? Most of the sites have only WD Green 1 TB Model.



check this mate...   *www.nolimitindia.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=266

@ hitman4..thanks mate but can you suggest an AMD rig?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

An AMD FX-8350 based configuration is recommended only when you do a lot of CPU heavy works like Video Encoding, Photoshop and other Multi-threaded workload and also planning to overclock in future. Gaming performance wise FX-8350 is on the league of i5 3470. 

*AMD FX 8350 ( 8 Cores, 4GHz, 8MB L2 + 8 MB L3) @ 12.5K
Asus M5A97 R2.0 Motherboard @ 6.6K
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) CL9 (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10) @ 2.7K
WD caviar Blue 1TB SATA 6 Gbps with 32 MB Cache @ 4.3K
Corsair Carbide 400R @ 4.8K
Sapphire HD 7970 OC @ 28K
Corsair TX 650 V2 @ 5.5K
BENQ GW2250HM VA Panel 1080P LED (DVI, HDMI, VGA and integrated Speaker) @ 8.7K
ASUS DRW-24B3ST DVD R/W @ 1K
Logitech K200 @ 0.4K
Logitech G400 @ 1.6K
Swan m10 @ 8K

Total 84.1K*

Here including the Rs 8000 speaker, the total is coming within your budget.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks mate..but is the asus mobo better than  ASRock 970 Extreme3?



Cilus said:


> An AMD FX-8350 based configuration is recommended only when you do a lot of CPU heavy works like Video Encoding, Photoshop and other Multi-threaded workload and also planning to overclock in future. Gaming performance wise FX-8350 is on the league of i5 3470.
> 
> *AMD FX 8350 ( 8 Cores, 4GHz, 8MB L2 + 8 MB L3) @ 12.5K
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 Motherboard @ 6.6K
> ...


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, it is far better than Asrock Extreme 3. There is a module in Motherboard known as VRM or Voltage regulation Module which decides and supply the amount of voltage to the CPU based on CPU speed and workload. When you use high end Processors, VRM design plays a very significant role. Aus motherboards come with a better VRM design and use digital VRM controller for it, resulting better voltage regulation for the CPU. It also leads to better overcloking potential. It also comes with higher phase VRM, 6+2 Phase. On the other hand the Asrock 970A-Extreme3 comes with an Analogue VRM controller and 4+1 Phase VRM design which is not very good for the higher end 8 Core FX processors.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2012)

You can go with following config which is VFM performance wise & price wise both:

Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X Edition-21500,
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB -5800,
Corsair 300R -4200,
Seasonic X660(SS660KM) -7500,
Corsair H60 Cooler -4000,
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz -5800,
APC Back-UPS Pro 100VA -7200,
Dell 22" ST2220L LED -7900,
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 KB -2000,
Logitech G400 -1500,
Logitech Z313 2.1 Speakers -1600,
Asus DRW-24B5ST DVD-RW -1100,
CM 140mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900,
CM 120mm BLUE LED Fans 2Pcs -900.
TOTAL -78800.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Why are you reducing the Graphics card and adding a more powerful CPU in every thread? If gaming is the main purpose then we should concentrate on GPU along with a good enough CPU to handle it. i5 3470 + HD 7970 offers far better gaming performance than 3570k+HD 7950. Also what OP is going to with 16GB of Ram? There is hardly any applications which can use more than 8 GB Ram. And again why a lower end Display based on TN panel when other members have suggested him better IPS or VA Panel based display?

Don't confuse OP here. Read the thread properly before posting your suggestions. It will avoid unnecessary confusions.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thinking about going for corsair SP2200  or Genius SW 2.1 3000 speakers and save some money from there and invest on Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 Motherboard board..??



Cilus said:


> Yes, it is far better than Asrock Extreme 3. There is a module in Motherboard known as VRM or Voltage regulation Module which decides and supply the amount of voltage to the CPU based on CPU speed and workload. When you use high end Processors, VRM design plays a very significant role. Aus motherboards come with a better VRM design and use digital VRM controller for it, resulting better voltage regulation for the CPU. It also leads to better overcloking potential. It also comes with higher phase VRM, 6+2 Phase. On the other hand the Asrock 970A-Extreme3 comes with an Analogue VRM controller and 4+1 Phase VRM design which is not very good for the higher end 8 Core FX processors.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Great thought. The 990FX chipset is a very good chipset, offers features of a 14K Z77 chipset based motherboards.

Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 @ 9.5K and MSI 990FXA+GD65 @ 9.03K are the best sub 10K 990FX motherboard.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

and for how much i can get gtx 680? is it better or HD 7970 is better??



Cilus said:


> Great thought. The 990FX chipset is a very good chipset, offers features of a 14K Z77 chipset based motherboards.
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3 @ 9.5K and MSI 990FXA+GD65 @ 9.03K are the best sub 10K 990FX motherboard.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

Initially GTX 680 was performing better. But after the release of Catalyst 12.11 Beta Driver, AMD cards have got upto 20% performance boost and now HD 7970 performs similar to GTX 680 and the 7970 GHz edition perfoms better than GTX 680. 
The stock speed of HD 7970 normal or reference model is 925 MHz whereas the GHz edition runst at 1010 MHz. So basically any HD 7970 overclocked version with clock speed higher than 925 MHz and closer to 1000 MHz will perform slightly better than GTX 680.
Now you can get a factory overclocked version of HD 7970 within 30K whereas the stock 680 will cost you around 32K. So HD 7970 is a better choice, both performance and price segment. The Sapphire HD 7970 OC has a clock speed of 950 MHz and can easily overclcoked to 1000 MHz, resulting better performance. You will find the card around 28.5k including taxes in Kolkata.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

thanks mate..any 24" monitor under 12k? how is the dell ST2420L?? or BENQ monitors are better in that range??like BenQ 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor? and headphones are better than speakers for gaming and watching movies??



Cilus said:


> Initially GTX 680 was performing better. But after the release of Catalyst 12.11 Beta Driver, AMD cards have got upto 20% performance boost and now HD 7970 performs similar to GTX 680 and the 7970 GHz edition perfoms better than GTX 680.
> The stock speed of HD 7970 normal or reference model is 925 MHz whereas the GHz edition runst at 1010 MHz. So basically any HD 7970 overclocked version with clock speed higher than 925 MHz and closer to 1000 MHz will perform slightly better than GTX 680.
> Now you can get a factory overclocked version of HD 7970 within 30K whereas the stock 680 will cost you around 32K. So HD 7970 is a better choice, both performance and price segment. The Sapphire HD 7970 OC has a clock speed of 950 MHz and can easily overclcoked to 1000 MHz, resulting better performance. You will find the card around 28.5k including taxes in Kolkata.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 24, 2012)

Cilus said:


> @Incinerator, any Online shops where I can find WD Caviar Blue 1 TB HDD? Most of the sites have only WD Green 1 TB Model.



SMC , though they havnt got listed on their site but they can get you if you order after having a word with them. The Blue is very limited in supply the 1TB variety. The other way around is to go through Neoteric or Ingram.



bavusani said:


> You can go with following config which is VFM performance wise & price wise both:
> 
> Intel Core i5 3570k -13900,
> Asus Maximus V Gene -14500,
> ...



Pointless to have a great CPU and motherboard but a weak GPU compared to a HD 7970 based balanced gaming rig.



Mainak23 said:


> thanks mate..any 24" monitor under 12k? how is the dell ST2420L?? or BENQ monitors are better in that range??like BenQ 24 inch LED - GW2450HM Monitor? and headphones are better than speakers for gaming and watching movies??



I have mentioned an AOC IPS panel 23 incher its a good one around Rs 12K.That Dell ST2420L is a TN panel. Dell ST2440L with a VA panel at 13700 is way better than that. 
Better get the 990FX than a AMD 970  anyday if going for AMD. Better get a good Headphone for gaming and movies like the Corsair  Vengeance™ 1500.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

ok then i wanna go for the aoc or the dell ST2440L with va panel..any other headphone for 6k range?



The Incinerator said:


> I have mentioned an AOC IPS panel 23 incher its a good one around Rs 12K.That Dell ST2420L is a TN panel. Dell ST2440L with a VA panel at 13700 is way better than that.
> Better get the 990FX than a AMD 970  anyday if going for AMD. Better get a good Headphone for gaming and movies like the Corsair  Vengeance™ 1500.




@cilus for how much you get that Razer Megalodon??


----------



## Cilus (Dec 24, 2012)

I got it at 7K but that was an offer. The actual price is little bit higher.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 24, 2012)

any other headphone in that 8k range for gaming and movies??



Cilus said:


> I got it at 7K but that was an offer. The actual price is little bit higher.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 25, 2012)

Razer Megalodon Headset


----------



## Cilus (Dec 25, 2012)

^^he asked for other options, exuding Megalodon.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 25, 2012)

but at that price do you have another option......?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

how is the audio technica ad700??



hitman4 said:


> but at that price do you have another option......?


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 25, 2012)

that is an excellent headphone...
heard some amazing reviews about it.....

you can also go for Sennheiser PC 330 that is one of the best available in india according to this review....*gaming-headsets-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> how is the audio technica ath - ad700??



Thin Treble, big bass. Stay away from them. There are better options at that price point. If you can get them for Rs 4000 great otherwise the way they are priced here in India better give them a miss. And mind you they are open cans! What do you want the cans for movies or music? What kind a sound signature do you like, warm sweet? or upfront attacking? laidback?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

oh..didnt know they are open ..i want closed headphone .. my main purpose is watching movies and gaming ..lil bit music...



The Incinerator said:


> Thin Treble, big bass. Stay away from them. There are better options at that price point. If you can get them for Rs 4000 great otherwise the way they are priced here in India better give them a miss. And mind you they are open cans! What do you want the cans for movies or music? What kind a sound signature do you like, warm sweet? or upfront attacking? laidback?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Corsair Vengeance 1500, wont be disappointed.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks mate.. but how i the ASUS ROG Vulcan ANC Pro???



The Incinerator said:


> Corsair Vengeance 1500, wont be disappointed.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

Mixed response but they are great too. How much are you getting them for?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

around 5.5k-6k approx..didnt final the price ..

and how is the CM Storm Sirus (not sirus s)?? any siberia steel series is good for 7k-8k??



The Incinerator said:


> How much are you getting them for?


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 25, 2012)

ASUS ROG Vulcan ANC Pro or Corsair Vengeance 1500 ...look no further. The Asus is compared to a AKG 701 !!! Can you imagine that??? If that is true its a very big compliment,very very big. I owned a 701 around 2008/09 and I know how good they are with acoustic and vocal pieces,the midrange and detail retrieval. Now the AKG costs over Rs 20K in India while the Asus is Rs 5.5K thats what got me so excited!!! Now I have to hear them (Asus) come hell or high waters!!!


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

OK mate..then i wanna go for the asus...but i will not be buying any speakers...is that headset enough for watching movies and gaming purposes??



The Incinerator said:


> ASUS ROG Vulcan ANC Pro or Corsair Vengeance 1500 ...look no further. The Asus is compared to a AKG 701 !!! Can you imagine that??? If that is true its a very big compliment,very very big. I owned a 701 around 2008/09 and I know how good they are with acoustic and vocal pieces,the midrange and detail retrieval. Now the AKG costs over Rs 20K in India while the Asus is Rs 5.5K thats what got me so excited!!! Now I have to hear them (Asus) come hell or high waters!!!


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Dec 25, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> OK mate..then i wanna go for the asus...but i will not be buying any speakers...is that headset enough for watching movies and gaming purposes??


 
Yes but if you have someone over it can be a bit awkward so just get a pair of speakers <1k


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ASUS ROG Vulcan ANC Pro or Corsair Vengeance 1500 ...look no further. The Asus is compared to a AKG 701 !!! Can you imagine that??? If that is true its a very big compliment,very very big. I owned a 701 around 2008/09 and I know how good they are with acoustic and vocal pieces,the midrange and detail retrieval. Now the AKG costs over Rs 20K in India while the Asus is Rs 5.5K thats what got me so excited!!! Now I have to hear them (Asus) come hell or high waters!!!



u really want to hear one dat badly?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

ok thanks mate....





CarlonSamuels said:


> Yes but if you have someone over it can be a bit awkward so just get a pair of speakers <1k



Should i choose 22" monitor with 1080p resolution or a 24" monitor with 1080p resolution for watching movies and gaming purposes? which will suit better??


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

Bigger the better ?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

i am tight on budget


Myth said:


> Bigger the better ?


----------



## Myth (Dec 25, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> i am tight on budget



Budget for monitor ?


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 25, 2012)

around 9k ...i choose this one ""BENQ GW2250HM""


Myth said:


> Budget for monitor ?


----------



## Myth (Dec 26, 2012)

Dell S2240L 21.5 inch Monitor with LED


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 26, 2012)

ok thanks mate..i will check it out too.. any other 22" IPS monitor are there??


Myth said:


> Dell S2240L 21.5 inch Monitor with LED


----------



## Cilus (Dec 26, 2012)

There is an AOC IPS Display available around 8.4K, AOC  i2251Fwe. 
Now quality wise the BenQ and the Dell model are more or less same but the BenQ offers more features. It comes with all the three input option, VGA, DVI-D and HDMI and also inbuilt speakers whereas the Dell one lacks the HDMI input and speaker. Dell one also 400 bucks cheaper. So, my vote is for the BenQ one.
Regarding size, better pick a better quality 22" display than a lower quality 24" display. At your budget, you will only get 23" or 24" TN panel based Monitors which offer inferior picture quality and viewing angle than their IPS and VA panel based counterparts.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks mate...how is asus crosshair v formula z? its good for overclocking? or sabertooth 990FX is better? for how much you got your sabertooth?



Cilus said:


> There is an AOC IPS Display available around 8.4K, AOC  i2251Fwe.
> Now quality wise the BenQ and the Dell model are more or less same but the BenQ offers more features. It comes with all the three input option, VGA, DVI-D and HDMI and also inbuilt speakers whereas the Dell one lacks the HDMI input and speaker. Dell one also 400 bucks cheaper. So, my vote is for the BenQ one.
> Regarding size, better pick a better quality 22" display than a lower quality 24" display. At your budget, you will only get 23" or 24" TN panel based Monitors which offer inferior picture quality and viewing angle than their IPS and VA panel based counterparts.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> thanks mate...how is asus crosshair v formula z? its good for overclocking? or sabertooth 990FX is better? for how much you got your sabertooth?



crosshair v formula z is amazing........
i think with it fx8350 has been overclocked to 8ghz


----------

